# Sand Box



## ThankfulMama (Dec 1, 2009)

I have had a strong aversion to sand boxes for LOs dating back before DD was born. DO you let your LOs play in sand boxes? How do you keep it safe?


----------



## Eeyore35 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes, I do.

Why would it be unsafe? It was one of my favourite activities as a child, and nothing bad ever happened to me-I didnt get hurt playing in it, and never got sick.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

My kids can spend hours in their sandbox at any given time. My 14 month old? Well, it occupies his entire outside time some days!

Yes, we love sandboxes. But we need a lid or it becomes the neighborhood cat's litter pan.

We also buy leveling sand instead of play sand. Play sand is worthless, IMHO. Can't build sandcastles with it!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

We have one of those turtle sandboxes w/ a lid (which is key - otherwise, as noted, it becomes a litterbox - EEW!!), and we love it. One of my friends actually gave it to us last year







I need to buy more sand... where do I get this magical leveling sand?!?!


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup. No problem.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

Lids are great. Sandboxes are awesome.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

We have one - its last year's wading pool that got a hole, so we poked more holes in it for drainage, and filled it with play sand.

Ds can play with it any time, the only rule is to hose off before comming in the house! (and get a towel, which are kept by the door - he is always wet in the summer from the hose or pool)

No lid on ours, but our yard is fenced, so no cats. It gets 'washed' by the rain often, and its hot enough here that it dries quick so no nasty bits from being too wet.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

As a kid playing in the sand/dirt was my favourite thing! I encourage my son to go out and play in the sandbox. We have it filled with play sand (to which I add a bit of water to make it packable). It has a double flip close lid. It survived the winter and DS knows to close it when he is done playing.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

The leveling sand we use we get from Lowe's. It's actually what I grew up with because Dad knew it would pack better and hold its shape - it's perfect when a bit damp. HOWEVER, I just did a bit of research into sands and apparently sand - including play sand - has some toxic properties to it, such as tremoline asbestos fibers and such. SO not good. There are some places that sell non-toxic sand so I guess I'll be hunting again.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

What is the safety concern? Animals? In that case a tightly fitting lid is your solution! My kids love playing in the sand. DH is building a bigger box this year, with a lid. We spend hours digging in the sand, even the sand at our little beach that can't be covered and has goose poop, etc.







We just wash up well after playing! We have three indoor/outdoor cats, so we are cautious to keep in covered and to wash up afterwards just in case. But we love sand!


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

Just keep it covered and you'll be fine. Otherwise cats can get in it. And probably other wild animals too, but I think cats mostly are attracted to it as a litter box.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

My kids love the sandbox and will spend hours playing in it. We have the turtle one with the lid also, though it gets a bit crowded if all 3 kids want to get in it instead of crouch beside it.


----------



## ThankfulMama (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, my initial hesitation was due to the fact that cats and other animals would urinate/defecate in it leaving the same and parasites behind. Then, as I was reading more, I learned of other potential problems. For example, this link http://www.thedailygreen.com/living-...afety-55092101

talks about properties of sand that may make it not entirely safe.

Just wanted to see what others are doing. . .


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I let my dd play in sand boxes that are kept covered when not in use and in sand at the beach (though that does disgust me). I think playing in sand and dirt is very fun and important. I don't let her play in uncovered ones because we have seen cats using them and that is just disgusting.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

At someone's house, yes. At the park, no. At the pool yes. I have no idea why I'm ok with the pool sandbox and no the park's.


----------



## Smidge (Aug 29, 2007)

Your link is news to me. We bought clean sand from our local landscape supply store which has been washed, but I have no idea if the crystalline silica is removed that way.

My hubby built our sandbox just last week and we cover it with a tarp each night so the kitties don't do their biz in there


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Yes - he loves sand. But we will not be putting a box in the yard anytime soon - I hate sand, gets into EVERYTHING! But I get him to the beach & park & other people's yards often so he gets plenty of sand time.

Ds has never been one to put his hands in his mouth (or other things for that matter) so the risks of getting sick from it have never particularly worried me. Honestly I don't need more things to worry about.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leighi123* 
We have one - its last year's wading pool that got a hole, so we poked more holes in it for drainage, and filled it with play sand.

Ds can play with it any time, the only rule is to hose off before comming in the house! (and get a towel, which are kept by the door - he is always wet in the summer from the hose or pool)

No lid on ours, but our yard is fenced, so no cats. It gets 'washed' by the rain often, and its hot enough here that it dries quick so no nasty bits from being too wet.

Our yard is fenced. The cats jump over the fence no problem. So unless you have barbed wire on the top of your fence, you probably can get cats in your yard.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Our sandbox is full of beach sand, picked up in pickup-truck loads from a friend's home that has a small section of private beach. Is there the same safety concerns with natural sand? Does that make playing at a beach toxic? Anyway, we do have a lid, because we have cats and so do our neighbors.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Our yard is fenced. The cats jump over the fence no problem. So unless you have barbed wire on the top of your fence, you probably can get cats in your yard.

We have NEVER had one in there. Our neighborhood is a gated community and they do not allow outdoor cats. The only cat that walks around outside is one that goes on walks when their dog does, other than that I've never seen one.

We also have a large dog who would not allow any cats in anyways! Plust our fence is 8 feet I believe so pretty tall.

Im not worried about them getting in.


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

We have a sand/water table that is only filled with sand and has a lid.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

We have this one and love it! It's off the ground and has a lid on it so no worries of animals/bugs (too much... sometimes there's a bug or two but not often). We don't use it as a water table though, both sides are filled with sand. DS likes it better that way. He loves that it has an umbrella for when it's really sunny.


----------



## bnhmama (Nov 28, 2006)

We use beach sand, too, and love it! We just buy it in bags from the store. Do the same concerns apply?


----------



## CliffRose (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd just cover the sandbox. They are fun, and great for creative play


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

We bought natural river rock sand from a local landscaping company. It's fine enough to mold when damp but too course to have any dust of any kind. I've read the dust can be dangerous depending on what the mineral composition is. I wouldn't use play sand though, too much dust.


----------

